
Fats Domino dead: Rock and roll legend dies aged 89 - BerislavLopac
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/fats-domino-dead-rock-legend-age-89-new-orleans-tributes-blueberry-hill-music-latest-a8019341.html
======
eighthnate
Tragic. Another legend bites the dust.

